# Peanuts In Your Coke



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Am I the only one who still does this??


----------



## Barb L. (May 4, 2007)

Heard of this, but have never tried, dang - I'd probably choke on the nuts !!  lol


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2007)

Wow, Uncle Bob, I used to do that but haven't done it in a long time.  Just got out of the habit of it.  When I did it with folks who were unfamiliar with it, I always got a weird look.  I didn't think it was so unusual.

As for unusual, I also like to crunch up potato chips in vanilla ice cream, spread applesauce and cinnamon on white bread, and one of my favorites is ice cold beer and M&M's.  Not putting the candy in the beer like peanuts in Coke, just eating them along with the beer.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Heard of this, but have never tried, dang - I'd probably choke on the nuts !! lol


 
Ya gotta try this Miss Barb! Put them in a bottled Coke.


----------



## carolelaine (May 4, 2007)

Growing up everyone did that.  I haven't in a long time because as I got older I started liking soft drinks less and less-still love peanuts. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## CherryRed (May 4, 2007)

I've heard of it, but only recently. Actually it was in a book I read. The Secret Life of Bees, highly reccommended in case you haven't seen the other thread I posted it in!

Wow I'm really plugging this book, aren't I? Lol.

But back on topic. . . I have yet to try this. What do you do? Just put plain old peanuts in a bottle of coke and eat/drink them together? Hmmmm I'll have to experiment with this.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

CherryRed said:
			
		

> I've heard of it, but only recently. Actually it was in a book I read. The Secret Life of Bees, highly reccommended in case you haven't seen the other thread I posted it in!
> 
> Wow I'm really plugging this book, aren't I? Lol.
> 
> But back on topic. . . I have yet to try this. What do you do? Just put plain old peanuts in a bottle of coke and eat/drink them together? Hmmmm I'll have to experiment with this.


 
Miss Cherry Red...

Drink a couple of swallows out of a bottled Coke. Pour in a small bag of salted peanuts and.......

Enjoy!!


----------



## Loprraine (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for a blast from the past, Uncle Bob!!!!  I don't drink coke anymore, so....  We used to do it as kids.  Put some peanuts in the coke bottle (back when they had those little bottles), stick your thumb in the top and give it a good shake!!!


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

what on earth for?  is this a southern thang?


----------



## GB (May 4, 2007)

I have never heard of this. Do you do it for the taste or is there another reason (like mentos with coke)?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Miss Mud...GB

"Cause it's good!


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

would that be regular peanuts, or them boiled 'uns?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> would that be regular peanuts, or them boiled 'uns?


 
That would be regular salted peanuts.


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

thank you, sir.  wuz jus' wondering.


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2007)

Do you have to take them out of the shell first?



Don't answer that.

I've never heard of this.  Love chocolate along with beer though, like Katie mentioned.  That ranks right up there with pretzels and milk, or Dr Pepper and white bread.


----------



## Caine (May 4, 2007)

With apologoies to Tug McGraw's kid:

Don't you remember
The fizz in a pepper
Peanuts in a bottle
At ten, two and four


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2007)

Okay, all you poor uninformed souls, here's how it's done.  First, you buy a nice ice cold _bottle_ of Coke.  Pepsi, Royal Crown, etc. don't count.  Gotta be Coke.  Then, buy a 5-cent package of salted peanuts.  Lance used to make them.  Open the coke.  Pour in the peanuts and have a great time.

Yeah, I said 5-cent package of peanuts, but that was "back in the day" when you could also buy a Coke for 5 cents.


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

God, I hate inflation.


----------



## amber (May 4, 2007)

I've never heard of this.  I don't drink coke anymore though.  Not sure I would like a peanut in my soda either, probably choke on it.  I was thinking like GB, salt with the coke might create a mentos experience


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I've never heard of this. I don't drink coke anymore though. Not sure I would like a peanut in my soda either, probably choke on it. I was thinking like GB, salt with the coke might create a mentos experience


 
Miss Amber ya want choke! Ya take a swig and chew the peanuts up! 


Yep Miss Katie for a Dime ya could have a blast!!


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

any of you other geezers remember the warning about never putting aspirin in a Coke?


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob do you ever put Boston Baked Bean Candy in your coke?   

Uncle  Bob make sure people don't use the red skins or hot n' spicy!   

Uncle Bob: mouth full of peanuts, swig of coke, swirl in mouth and chew!!!
                That's how the kids do it nowadays.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Gosh Miss StirBlue I'm still a kid  I just pour those goobers in the bottle and enjoy them. What's aggravating is when ya run out of Coke and there's a couple of peanuts stuck in the bottom of the bottle. It can become a real challenge to get those little devils to turn loose.


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

As a kid, you probably should refill the bottle with the water hose till they float to the top!


----------



## sattie (May 4, 2007)

I remember this, except we used those little spanish peanuts... that is soooooo goooooood!!!!!  Katie... beer and m&m's is about the strangest thing I have ever heard!!!  It don't even sound good but I am not one to knock something till I have tried it, so I will get back with you on that when I do.

I have had folks look at me like I was sick when I spread peanut butter on my celery or carrot sticks.

Ahhh, what memories!!!


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

Being from Texas, we had to have a lot of salt to make a map.  We started eating it on Monday and we only had enough to make Oklahoma by Friday! 

The kids make dough maps in Illinois so I have received many Iowa maps!  

I have sent M&M & Skittles to school for solar systems projects but I have not got one yet.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

I can honestly say I have never heard of peanuts in a coke - learn something new everyday!


----------



## YT2095 (May 5, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> God, I hate inflation.



you have No Idea how right you are


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> I have had folks look at me like I was sick when I spread peanut butter on my celery or carrot sticks.



Sattie, many years ago when our children were small, we used to serve them a snack we called "ants on a log."  It was celery sticks spread with peanut butter sprinkled with raisins, so your peanut butter/celery thing isn't so weird or unheard of.  At least here in the U.S.  It was also served as a school snack to the children.


----------



## CherryRed (May 5, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Sattie, many years ago when our children were small, we used to serve them a snack we called "ants on a log."  It was celery sticks spread with peanut butter sprinkled with raisins, so your peanut butter/celery thing isn't so weird or unheard of.  At least here in the U.S.  It was also served as a school snack to the children.



I used to do that all the time!


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2007)

Yea, that is what I mean, most folks seem to have heard about it, but then I come across those few that are like "WHAT???  Peanut-butter and celery???"   

I actually have been snacking on that the last several days after years of not eating it.


----------



## RMS (May 5, 2007)

I'm curious.  Does the peanuts make the coke taste better or does the coke make the peanuts taste better and why do I feel like I'm being set up for an explosion in my face if and when I mix the two together?


----------



## turtledove (May 5, 2007)

I must be weird as I was one of the few that did not like peanuts in my Coke as a kid; my friends did though. M&Ms with beer isn't bad but I prefer ginger snaps.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> I'm curious. Does the peanuts make the coke taste better or does the coke make the peanuts taste better and why do I feel like I'm being set up for an explosion in my face if and when I mix the two together?


 
 I promise no explosion! No tricks! It's just good together!


----------



## Emily (May 5, 2007)

I can honestly say I've never heard of anyone putting peanuts in their coke untill now. I don't really drink soda anymore but even so, it doesn't sound very appealing haha. 

Peanut butter & celery is a different story though. I haven't done that for so long!


----------



## shpj4 (May 5, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone putting peanuts in their coke.  Oh well if it makes you happy then by all means do it.


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2007)

I have not done it since high school, but the flavors seem to compliment each other, it is like they were meant for each other.


----------



## middie (May 5, 2007)

I've never seen anyone doing that when I was growing up. Must not be an Ohio thing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

Truly Gourmet!!!


----------



## Dove (May 5, 2007)

*Never heard of that..kids in "my day" use to put Asprin in coke..thought it gave them energy.*


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Truly Gourmet!!!



Thank you, thank you, thank you, Uncle Bob!!!  Now folks know the proper tools!!!   Except...only one bag of peanuts to a bottle of Coke.  Unless, of course, you needed a real fix.

Where are the rest of us who did this?!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2007)

I never like peanuts in my Coke either but it satisfies that sweet/salty fix I hear.

A LOT of people around here did the peanuts in Sundrop thing - same thing, just different soda.

I did do:

Coke and chocolate syrup
Coke and lemon
Coke and lime
Coke and potato chips - kinda like milk and oreos only you dunk your chips in the Coke - same sweet/salty fixation as Coke and peanuts - only better IMHO


----------



## RMS (May 6, 2007)

Last question, will it work in a can of coke, or is the bottle a requirement?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 6, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> Last question, will it work in a can of coke, or is the bottle a requirement?


 
A bottle is not a requirement. I do prefer it much more over a can. 


Enjoy!!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

This is one of the strangest traditions that I have ever heard of!


----------



## CherryRed (May 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Truly Gourmet!!!



I may have to try this tonight. . . they sell those little packs of peanuts on the ground floor of my dorm and there's a coke vending machine down there as well. I'll let you know if I do it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 6, 2007)

Miss CherryRed...


This "dish" will make a great snack! Give it a try!!


----------

